# Problema con mi tablet  Acer b1



## nick38 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hola que tal mi nombre es Carlos
Tengo un problema con mi tablet de mi cargador  se doblo lo enderece varias veces y no volvió a cargar
Por favor respondan


----------



## diegoja (Sep 13, 2013)

podrías explayarte mas en el problema, subir algunas fotos, tengo la misma tablet, quizás pueda ayudarte


----------



## nick38 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bueno esta en buenas condiciones solo que no carga se dobla y lo enderezó y no aun
 No carga mi tablet es hacer iconia b1 a17 o 71


----------



## Luno (Sep 13, 2013)

Buenas, quisiera que me ayuden con mi tablet se reinicia a cada rato es el único problema, es ThinkPad Lenovo


----------



## diegoja (Sep 14, 2013)

si es la ficha que está en la tablet, seguro se ha desoldado por lo que no hace contacto. Si es la ficha del cable usb, se debe haber roto, por lo que tenes que reemplazarla o repararla si tenes un poco de maña en electronica


----------

